# Chicken 'sell by' date



## Speedy70

How long do you keep chicken in the fridge after the sell by date?  I've got some chicken tenderloins that I'm thinking of cooking up for dinner, but the sell by date was the 17th (3 days ago).


----------



## kwillia

Open the package and if there is any smell to it at all... don't eat it...


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo is the chicken expert.


----------



## K_Jo

They'll be fine.  I've served chickens WEEKS past their due date.


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> K_Jo is the chicken expert.


:curtsy:


----------



## BuddyLee

Should be good as long as it was frozen before.


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> They'll be fine.  I've served chickens WEEKS past their due date.


----------



## Speedy70

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Should be good as long as it was frozen before.




Nope, it's been in the fridge.


----------



## Speedy70

I called my mom and asked her and she said as long as the chicken is not 'slimey' then it should be OK.  I'm like .


----------



## K_Jo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Should be good as long as it was frozen before.


----------



## BuddyLee

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Nope, it's been in the fridge.


 Do what kwillia said, douce it with ketchup.


----------



## Speedy70

K_Jo said:
			
		

> They'll be fine.  I've served chickens WEEKS past their due date.




Yeah, but did anyone get sick from it?


----------



## K_Jo

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I called my mom and asked her and she said as long as the chicken is not 'slimey' then it should be OK.  I'm like .


That's right.  The best way to tell is to rub it on your cheek.


----------



## K_Jo

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but did anyone get sick from it?


No, he's fine now.


----------



## Speedy70

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Do what kwillia said, douce it with ketchup.



You all have me thinking to just pitch the dang tenderloins and call husband to bring something on his way home. 

I'm too afraid to chance it. I had food poisoning about a year ago and that was NOT fun.


----------



## Speedy70

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That's right.  The best way to tell is to rub it on your cheek.


----------



## Dupontster

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You all have me thinking to just pitch the dang tenderloins and call husband to bring something on his way home.
> 
> I'm too afraid to chance it. I had food poisoning about a year ago and that was NOT fun.




*"If in doubt, fro it out"*   I just made that up all by myself....


----------



## cattitude

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> just pitch the dang tenderloins


----------



## Speedy70

Ledo's Chicken Calzone is much safer!


----------



## Nickel

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Do what kwillia said, douche it with ketchup.


----------



## jazz lady

Dupontster said:
			
		

> *"If in doubt, fro it out"*   I just made that up all by myself....


You forgot to add "or cook for sup and fro it up"...


----------



## jaie

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You forgot to add "or cook for sup and fro it up"...


----------

